# A Changing Landscape



## d3veg (Nov 9, 2019)

A bee farm entrepreneur who made his start in the 70s talks about the changing industry, introduction of fraudulent honey, and lack of a new beekeeping generation 

https://youtu.be/To08bEgdVFQ

Share if you like


----------



## scoobertdoo (Mar 31, 2018)

All this talk about fraud honey and disappearing bees... I have yet to see either.


----------



## d3veg (Nov 9, 2019)

Filtered to the point it loses it's characteristics and can be cut with other ingredients https://beeinformed.org/2011/11/14/honey-without-pollen/

It can also be undetectable https://www.honeybeesuite.com/is-your-honey-cut-with-sugar-syrup/


----------



## edzkoda (Aug 9, 2014)

scoobertdoo said:


> All this talk about fraud honey and disappearing bees... I have yet to see either.


Pretty sure that you have seen fraud honey, may not have known it, but it's out there.


----------



## c-bees (Jun 1, 2017)

scoobertdoo said:


> All this talk about fraud honey and disappearing bees... I have yet to see either.


You have most definitely seen, and consumed, fake honey.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Aren't disappearing bees hard to see by definition?:scratch:


----------



## Alex Madsen (Aug 26, 2018)

scoobertdoo said:


> All this talk about fraud honey and disappearing bees... I have yet to see either.


up to 40% of imported honey is adulterated. 

Apimondia 2019 in Montreal an competition ‘Best Honey in the World’ 45 percent of all entries were disqualified for being adulterated


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

scoobertdoo said:


> All this talk about fraud honey and disappearing bees... I have yet to see either.


Respectfully; you have WAY more to learn than previously indicated.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

As for the dissapearing bees, in school, we are trained to look for a bad thing that is there, and not trained to look for what is NOT there. Once you train yourself to look at the ratio of brood at last inspection to the number of bees currently present, you will find the bees that are not there.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

> you will find the bees that are not there.


 Except the ones the skunk ate.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Fusion_power said:


> Except the ones the skunk ate.


They are not there ether.


----------



## Alex Madsen (Aug 26, 2018)

Flyer Jim said:


> They are not there ether.


They are there, they are just 2 dimensional..... err flat.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Alex Madsen said:


> They are there, they are just 2 dimensional..... err flat.


Yes you can see them in little black piles all over the yard. Skunks are particularly devastating to hives in the cold. The agitated bees come out and freeze. These are your winter bees, they arent being replaced. I took 15 skunks out of 1 yard this fall and didnt get them all.

Nice interview by the way.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

scoobertdoo said:


> All this talk about fraud honey and disappearing bees... I have yet to see either.


Just go down to your local chain grocery store.


----------

